# Weekly challenges while I'm away - Guest host needed



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking for a "guest host" for the 2 weeks I will be away to come up with and post the weekly challenges.  

Guest host(s) would come up with their own challenge idea, post it on Friday for the week beginning the next day (4/26 and 5/3).  Then just keep an eye on the thread in case anyone has questions about the theme.  The only theme criteria is that you don't duplicate anything we've done in the past month or two.    

If you're interested in guest hosting one or both weeks, please send me a PM with your challenge ideas.  Everyone is welcome to step up.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 18, 2019)

Really?  No one has any challenge ideas they’ve been dying to throw out there?


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 18, 2019)

And we have our volunteers!  Thanks @jcdeboever and @gk fotografie for stepping up. Can’t wait to see everyone’s photos when I get back.  And if time and WiFi permit I may be able to join in.  Have fun!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you to the Volunteers!  

I have the camera ready and a weekend with no work flights.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you @jcdeboever & @gk fotografie.  A theme?  think schnauzers


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't see it.  I always search the forum for "Weekly Challenge".


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Thank you @jcdeboever & @gk fotografie.  A theme?  think schnauzers



Schnauzer - Wikipedia


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 20, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> I don't see it.  I always search the forum for "Weekly Challenge".



You’re right I was so worried about the challenge for while I’m away that I forgot about this week!  Give me a sec!


----------

